# Warrior Run Depot



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Last spring, my friend Clem O'Jevich, proprietor of *Warrior Run Loco Works*, obtained a couple of large scale buildings - a station and an engine house - I don't know where from. Both were well-built of quarter-inch plywood with hand-laid wood shake shingles, albeit unpainted and devoid of much detail. It appeared as if they were built to 1:29 scale because the doors were all a bit undersized for 1:20.3 scale. Clem gave the engine house to Roger Cutter to use on his *RGS East* layout because it was too large for his own modular set up and kept the depot structure. He asked me if I'd like to try to "spiff it up" a bit, which I did.

I "refurbished" the engine house for Rog and posted the results in these pages. (Here's a link to the engine house posting, in case you missed it: New Engine House on the RGS East.) In the posting, I promised some pix of the depot project as well. We set up Clem's modular layout at the big train show at the Maryland State Fairgrounds in Timonium, MD, last weekend where I finally got a chance to take some photos - and here they are:



















(That's Clem's "store" in the background.)


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, as always. lookin forward to seeing it at ECLSTS


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jack 

Looks like your typical work!! Of course, most of aspire to get close to what you produce every time you get your hands on something. Presumably this is now a permanent fixture on the layout? If so, I look forward to a close inspection next weekend in Scranton. 

What is next on your list? [Projects I mean.] 

Congratulations.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I always know when I'll find a particular post interesting and it's when I see a name I associate with fine modeling--like Jack, aka Big65Dude. Pretty nice, umm, dude. I say ya can never have enough stations.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jacj,

Another super job the station looks older than Clem. Will check it out at the ECLSTS

chuckger


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! 
I particularly like the waiting room door weathering. 

What did you use for the yellow paint? 

Looking forward to seeing this at ECLSTS.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Don -

To the best of my memory (I must admit that I'm starting to suffer from "CRS" - an age-related malady,) I used Floquil's Polly-S "Depot Buff" for the upper part of the walls. It's a water-based acrylic paint commonly available in hobby shops and online.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Jack, your work never fails to impress!!


----------

